# what does AP stand for?



## soundofthesphere

or is there a list somewhere that says what abbreviations mean?


----------



## sigma1299

Affair Partner


----------



## sigma1299

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html

Here You go.

Some exceptions/modifications to that like D Day to me generally means Discovery Day not Divorce Day but it's enough to get you started.


----------



## soundofthesphere

ta - much appreciated!


----------

